# Showing Goldens



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I know nothing about showing but did want to say that I think many on the forum will approve of your choice of breeder. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> I know nothing about showing but did want to say that I think many on the forum will approve of your choice of breeder. Good luck with your decision!


Thanks! I just love the looks of their dogs, plus they are CA. They are about 7 hours from me right now, but I don't mind. I looked up CA breeders on this board and saw this breeder and was impressed.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Some answers *



K9Jessie;1476229
I have a few questions said:


> * Not silly, it's good your asking now and getting as much information as possible. I also had many of these same questions!*[/COLOR] *I'm a little new to this myself but here are my answers *
> 
> 1.Whats the showing world like for Goldens?The good?The bad?The ugly?Is it difficult to get into? *It is hard because their are so many..it may take a while to get to a championship (if at all). It's not difficult to get into but does take a bit of time commitment. Politics is a part of everything so keep that in mind.*
> 
> ...


*I def. recommend going to shows, seeing if you can talk to some of the handlers or breeders there to ask questions. Good luck in your search! 
*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree it is important to attend shows and get to know breeders personally. They are ( for excellent reason) very cautious about show homes/ full registration, so forming bonds is key. I love rough collies too- tough choice! Both are coated breeds, which add an extra element of challenge to showing, as there is much to learn about grooming. A collie is more vocal than a golden typically, and the herding breeds have different hobbies and MOs from the sporting dogs.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

From my own experience, UKC is more fun as an owner handler as only pros can show dogs they own. And it is easier, I finished two of my girls in one weekend of UKC showing. My Basil was Best of Breed(BOB) in three straight shows which with all of the correct points in three straight shows, made her a UKC CH. Then in the fourth show that weekend, I finished my almost seven year old Tiki that needed one more win with competition and she got it. Tiki hadn't shown in three years, but the judge loved her movement and attitude. The UKC shows "got me over myself". I have shown Goldens in obedience for twenty years, but I am very uncomfortable in conformation. Since the UKC shows are frequently two days with two shows each day, you get a lot of experience.

As far as AKC, it IS very political. My Samantha who finished with eleven AKC points and no championship, is doing well as a veteran. She has always had beautiful structure and movement which has held thru at nine years. At many of the shows I go to, it depends who is on the other end of the leash and that is who will be Winners Dog or Winners Bitch. I am not all about winning by any means, but when you see a pro gaiting in a ring with a dog that is cantering and biting the leash and it wins, don't try to convince me it is anything but political. I actually had the most fun at a specialty show in March where there were few pros and they weren't necessarily winning! It seemed like the judges were actually judging the dogs.

I know an owner/breeder/handler of smooth collies in my area. I believe she shows her dogs herself(or has in the past). In my opinion in the breeds with less registered numbers, it can be easier to do well as an owner/handler.

I think the most fun is to do competitions that engage you and your dog, like obedience, agility, field work, or tracking.... At least in obedience, even if I didn't win or even place, if I have qualified, then I have a leg towards a title.

And keep in mind, most breeders keep the conformation picks for themselves. It is not easy to just contact a breeder and say you want a show dog.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweetbreeze looks like a great kennel. I would get in touch with the breeder and let John and Cindy know that you are interested in their kennel and the possibility of getting a show pup from them. Do it now and work on a relationship with the breeder. They will be the ones to answer the questions you have and if they would be willing to mentor you, you will have the best start in the show world possible!


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info! Keep it coming!

The reason I want to hold off showing any type of dog is because I am in college and now know what I want to major, get a career plan going and want to focus mostly on that, and my parents want me to do so too. I want to start working on my college and career goals. Thats why I want to wait. I want to be completely ready when it comes to showing dogs, because any type of dog sport or dog showing you do it is time consuming. I want to very sure that showing is indeed something I want to get into. I am mostl definately doing agility and rally. But I want to be physically, and financially ready to get into anything such as showing.I am not in the position to get another dog soon. But I will definately plan on going to shows, since I am summer vacation I may end up going to a few.

Maybe in about a year or so I should be ready to talk to a breeder and hopefully my college and career path will be going smoothly.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Try joining or attending the local Golden Retriever Club meetings. Even call and meet the breeder you're considering. There is a TON to learn when showing dogs so tagging along with a breeder and going to shows is something good to start now.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, i would like to point out...to not just get what is winning. Find the"look" that you like and find a breeder that resembles what YOU think your golden should look like  There are many different show goldens out there and you need to be happy with your pup. You can learn lot by joining a local kennel club. That way you will b more knowledgeable when it comes time to getting a pup. Showing goldens is tuff and very competitive!! It is very costly to send him or her out for shows. Unless u want to show yourself. I love it and i am addicted. Mine has her junior hunter title and we are working on some agility and obedience titles. Research the pedigree....study the lines. Hope this helps!


----------



## K9Jessie (Nov 6, 2010)

kfayard said:


> Also, i would like to point out...to not just get what is winning. Find the"look" that you like and find a breeder that resembles what YOU think your golden should look like  There are many different show goldens out there and you need to be happy with your pup. You can learn lot by joining a local kennel club. That way you will b more knowledgeable when it comes time to getting a pup. Showing goldens is tuff and very competitive!! It is very costly to send him or her out for shows. Unless u want to show yourself. I love it and i am addicted. Mine has her junior hunter title and we are working on some agility and obedience titles. Research the pedigree....study the lines. Hope this helps!


I might try out with UKC first and see how I like it. I know its not all about winning. It would be nice to get a few wins. I want to do it for my dog and for the bonding.

I already have the look I want in mind(Mostly the Golden colored retrievers) I am looking into a few breeders who may have what I am looking for. I will rather do the showing myself than to send them out.

Once again I am too busy at the moment with other things where I would have no time to get into showing, another dog. thats why I am asking about it, reading about it, and going to shows.


----------

